# New rats, is this a good cage?



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

i just adopted two boys, they are about 6 months old, pretty big already. i like the looks of this cage, and the user reviewrs have said they have rats living well in it, but i wonder if the bars will be too far apart.
i know the RAT MANOR is better becasuse there are no plastic shelves but i like the idea of the looks of this one, and the heighth! opinions please? want to order something ASAP.

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Habitat-Defined-Ferret/dp/B001UGMWPO/ref=pd_sbs_k_19#_


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

For that much money, you can buy a martins or spend a little more and get a CN. The bars are 1in, so you may need to cover it in hardware cloth if they boys aren't big enough and the plastic can easily be chewed by rats. I had one and hated every minute it was in my house. It isn't stable and the shelves puddle up pee and it's impossible to decorate. You would really be much better off with a martins. A r-685 is only 109 for powder-coated (plus shipping) and it's really the last cage you'll ever have to buy. 

Oh yeah, I also have a rat manor and I hate it. Again, for the money, a martins is much better.

http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/ 
For 2 boys, a R-685 or R-695 would be perfect.


----------



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

great info, thanks. im going to go see the martins cages online now and will avoid this one AND the rat manor.
right now theya re in a bird cage for parakeets which is HUGE compared to the mouse cage they were given to me in.
the cage they are in now is 18 long, 22 high and 12 wide. i hope it will do til i can get a new one, at least with this they have a hammock up top, a wire shelf for food and the bottom is bedding and a wooden 'hut'. they sure do like to wrestle and sleep.


----------



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

Ordered a Martins high rise, the only size that works in my tiny apartment, i'll upgrade to larger later but at least it is more secure than the birdcage they are in now!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

NO NO NO.

That is a hamster cage, and NOT acceptable for rats, not even 1 :/
See the H-600 next to the name? That stands for hamster.

It tricks people with the picture, and is very very small.
It's not much bigger then bird cage you have.

I know a few people tricked by that cage, the dimensions are cruelly small for rats, and did you get galvanized?
If you did, you really should cancel the order asap. Galvanized will rust, and absorb odor very fast, and in a few months it would need to be thrown out. 
They NEED the powder coating, and a cage at LEAST the size of the Martins Rat Cabin (r-670)
Sorry to come off as harsh, but I can not imagine a rat being forced to live in a cage that small :/


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I looked, and it is Only 2 inches taller then your current cage.
So basically, a waste of money.


----------



## hannahg (Jul 28, 2010)

ok! changed the order to the r-670,rat cabin!


----------



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

thats my mom talking, she's changing the order with me!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats great 
Sorry to be so intense xD
But that cage is a menace, so many new rat owners order it thinking it;s large cause of the misleading pic.


----------



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

kiko, i like intense, i respond to intense. i even told debbie martin that some in the rat community felt very strongly against this cage, felt it should not be represented as a cage suitable for healthy rat living.
do you think i should upgrade, same stats but way higher at 36inches, i have til tonight to change my mind. and yes, powder coated, because your so smart!
big smiles!
jake and elwoods new mama who stayed up til 3 a.m. on the floor with their cage door opened and they came out and sniffed me and took food from me then ran back in the birdcage, three days, we're going to get these guys feeling safe and happy soon if i have to give up sleeping altogether!


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

From what I understand, even the R-670 isn't big enough for rats. For males, the R-685 or R695 is suitable.


----------



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

oh gawd darn it, if i keep changing my order im going to drive everyone, including myself CRAZY!


----------



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

PLEASE ADVISE EVERYONE! MARTINS 680 RAT LODGE or their 690 RAT TOWER????? NEED TO DECIDE TONIGHT!


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

TamSmith said:


> From what I understand, even the R-670 isn't big enough for rats. For males, the R-685 or R695 is suitable.


Like I said, R-685 or the R-695. Either is up to you but one of those is the best.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

The 680 Is a fantastic cage, I actually own one myself 
great for up to 3 rats 

I highly recommend it so do many people, you will never need to upgrade past that.


You dont need to get the 685, or the 695(they are great cages also) , in fact if you have a smaller apartment like my BF does, you will really prefer then 680.


----------



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

the 680 it is! and i found the perfect table and corner for it in the living room, a great old teak table 38 inches long 20 inches wide!
thanks for all the help. the owner herself, diana martin thinks this is a great choice! she's awesome, she's been returning my email queries since 2 am sunday morning until now, 9pm sunday night!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah they have wonderful customer service.

I own that cage, and adore it. I had 4 girls in it, and it was very spacious.

The 695 is a wonderful cage also, but for an apartment I think the 680 is a great choice. it has the same foot print anyway.


----------



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks for all you input, i know jake and elwood will be a lot happier once the 680 gets here!
will post pics and ask for more input on something-or-another soon!


----------

